# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Παγκόσμια πρώτη WiFi σύνδεση στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία

## wiresounds

Πηγή: forthnet

Παγκόσμια πρώτη ασύρματη ευρυζωνική σύνδεση στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία από την FORTHnet, για το στόλο των ΜΙΝΩΪΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ

H FORTHnet, σχεδίασε και υλοποιεί για το στόλο των ΜΙΝΩΪΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ, ολοκληρωμένη λύση ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στο Internet εν πλω, εφαρμογή που γίνεται για πρώτη φορά παγκοσμίως στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία.

Η εταιρεία, έχει ήδη ολοκληρώσει τη σχετική υποδομή τεχνολογίας Wi-Fi και προσφέρει την υπηρεσία ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο, σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους των πλοίων H/S/Fs KNOSSOS PALACE & IKARUS PALACE. Παράλληλα, προχωρεί δυναμικά στην υλοποίηση σημείων ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης «FORTHnet HotSpots» και στον υπόλοιπο στόλο των ΜΙΝΩΪΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ.

Για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά της παγκόσμιας επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας, η τεχνολογία Wi-Fi αξιοποιείται με τρόπο ώστε το υπάρχον δορυφορικό κύκλωμα Internet να είναι προσβάσιμο από κάθε σημείο των κοινόχρηστων χώρων ενός πλοίου ασύρματα. Έτσι, κάθε κοινόχρηστος χώρος του πλοίου αποτελεί σημείο ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στο Internet, στη διάθεση κάθε ταξιδιώτη, ή μέλους του πληρώματος. Με αυτήν την πρωτοποριακή λύση, όλοι όσοι ταξιδεύουν με τα πλοία των ΜΙΝΩΪΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ, μπορούν πλέον να αξιοποιήσουν το χρόνο τους παραγωγικά ή για διασκέδαση, χρησιμοποιώντας την προσωπική τους συσκευή (υπολογιστές παλάμης, φορητούς υπολογιστές, κλπ.).

Όπως δήλωσε ο κ. Πάνος Παπαδόπουλος, Γενικός Διευθυντής Internet της FORTHnet, «Η εν πλω ολοκληρωμένη λύση Wi-Fi που σχεδιάσαμε και υλοποιούμε για τις ΜΙΝΩΪΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ , αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της δυνατότητας του ασύρματου Internet, να προσφέρει ένα εύρος εφαρμογών που διευκολύνουν αφάνταστα την καθημερινή μας ζωή και μεταξύ άλλων, μπορούν να μας εξοικονομήσουν χρόνο, το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό στην εποχή μας».

----------


## john70

Και όμως ερχονται τουλάχιστον "Δευτεροι" ...

Αλλή εταιρια (Surerfast ferries) Το έχει κανει εδο και πολύ καιρο ....και ακόμα μια εταιρία που γνωρίζω το έχει κάνει πάνω απο ένα χρόνο  ::  

forthnet ... all time classic σαν τα αποκλειστικά του Δελτίου ειδήσεων του Star  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> forthnet ... all time classic σαν τα αποκλειστικά του Δελτίου ειδήσεων του Star


Καλό!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> forthnet ... all time classic σαν τα αποκλειστικά του Δελτίου ειδήσεων του Star  
> 
> 
> Καλό!


Ε μα ναι το καλάμι , αλλα και η Διαφ/ση έχει και όρια , σε λίγο θα μας πούνε ότι το AWMN στηρίζεται στοις DSL της εν λόγω εταιρίας και για αυτό λειτουργεί καλα .... ή ότι είναι οι πρώτοι που έβαλαν hotspot σε χενοδωχειο -δίπλα απο μέλος του AWMN - και κατάφεραν για πρώτη φορά στον κόσμο να παρανοχλούν όλα τα κανάλια απο το 1 εώς το 13 !!!!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Λες αυτο με τα πολλα ΑΡ ανα οροφο;

----------


## john70

> Λες αυτο με τα πολλα ΑΡ ανα οροφο;



Ναι ....  ::  Για να έχουν και καλά επαφήκαι σύνδεση παντού  ::  

Επαφή με τον εγγέφαλο τους πάντως δεν έχουν  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Και όμως ερχονται τουλάχιστον "Δευτεροι" ...
> 
> Αλλή εταιρια (Surerfast ferries) Το έχει κανει εδο και πολύ καιρο ....και ακόμα μια εταιρία που γνωρίζω το έχει κάνει πάνω απο ένα χρόνο


Αναμενόμενο για τον Παναγόπουλο.
Πάντως καλή ιδέα είναι. Περνάς τόσες ώρες στο πλοίο, αν δεν έχεις παρέα είναι καλός τρόπος να σκοτώσεις λίγο χρόνο.
Επίσης βελτιώνει την εικόνα που έχουν τα πλοία, που είναι από τις πρώτες εικόνες που δέχεται ένας ξένος επισκέπτης.

Αν τους κόψει να το παρέχουν σαν πρόσθετη υπηρεσία και όχι ευκαιρία να μαζέψουμε κάνα φραγκοδίφραγκο, νομίζω ότι θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## papashark

Όχι και ιδέα.

Καλή αντιγραφή ναι...

Όταν το QM2 είχε 60+ APs cisco 340 (μόλις είχαν βγει τότε), είχε έρθει και στο λιμάνι του πειραιά (ακόμα θυμάμαι το σοκ του Σωτήρη που το έποιασε στην άλλη άκρη της αθήνας)

Όταν όλα τα πλοία του dover - calais έχουν από τον Μαϊο του 2003, και τα super fast από πέρσυ...

Ε, μπορεί να είναι και πρώτοι από το τέλος....

----------


## john70

> Όχι και ιδέα.
> 
> Καλή αντιγραφή ναι...
> 
> Όταν το QM2 είχε 60+ APs cisco 340 (μόλις είχαν βγει τότε), είχε έρθει και στο λιμάνι του πειραιά (ακόμα θυμάμαι το σοκ του Σωτήρη που το έποιασε στην άλλη άκρη της αθήνας)
> 
> Όταν όλα τα πλοία του dover - calais έχουν από τον Μαϊο του 2003, και τα super fast από πέρσυ...
> 
> Ε, μπορεί να είναι και πρώτοι από το τέλος....


Σε Superfast .... το πρώτο πλωτό Ιnternet cafe με satellite link 2 Mbit δουλεψε την Παραμονή εφαρμογής του ευρώ , Το wifi μερικούς μήνες μετά  ::  

Και πίστεψέ με το ξέρω καλα ..... μια και ...  ::

----------


## mxou

Όταν απορούσα με τις ικανότητες του Siemens ME45 μου στο GPRS, καθώς απομακρυνόμασταν από τις ακτές, πάντα μου την έσπαγε η αναπόφευκτη διακοπή της επικοινωνίας, 1.5-2 ώρες μετά (ανάλογα με το πόσο κοντά σε παράθυρο με μπρίζα μπορούσα να κάτσω).

Τώρα θα απορώ με το πόσο μπορώ να λειτουργήσω εκεί μέσα με άλλες 50 συσκευές που πιάσανε τον τράγο από τα κέρατα και κατεβάζουν ασύστολα.. 

Αααα, μια που μιλάμε για Κρήτη, όποιος πάει στο αεροδρόμιό τους, ας δει και κάποια ωραία coin-op internet PCs που έχουν (warning: Τρώνε δεκάρικα  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Απο δοκιμασμένη εμπειρία δεν είναι και πολύ γρήγορο το δορυφορικό που παρέχουν ή το κόβουν . Max να είναι στα 256 σύνολο στο πλοίο...

----------


## papashark

> Τώρα θα απορώ με το πόσο μπορώ να λειτουργήσω εκεί μέσα με άλλες 50 συσκευές που πιάσανε τον τράγο από τα κέρατα και κατεβάζουν ασύστολα..


Γιατί τσάμπα θα είναι ?

----------

